# Anyone else have a Galaxy Tab?



## pitbullandfire

I just got a Galaxy Tab 7" for work and actually like it a lot.  That was the reason I sadly let my FIRE go.  I was using iPads but hated the 10.1" size and bulkiness.  Does anyone else use a Galaxy and have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I have the old 7"Galaxy Tab from Sprint.


----------



## pitbullandfire

gadgetgirl...So how have you liked it?  Mine is the older version too, since the 7.7 is due to come out next month.  But you can't beat the clearance prices of older models.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I love it. Although I got the Sprint model, I have not activated the data plan because I have a Samsung Galaxy S phone that I can tether to it if I need the internet when I am not around wifi. Amazon Prime videos stream to it well as do Netflix and HBO GO too. I like that I can get apps from both the ANdroid Market and the Amazon market without having to root it. I also really like that it has the cameras and that if I want to use a bluetooth keyboard with it, I can.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Thank you to the both of you...I unfortunately signed up for the data plan to get the 3G which gives me the piece of mind knowing I won't be stuck anywhere...I'm trying to get PDANet to work on it from my Blackberry using Bluetooth, but not having any luck, thus limiting my data usage...Have either of you used that app (by junefabrics.com)??

And those Galaxytab forums don't have the awesome active members like this forum...I've gone days w/o a response in a couple of the forums...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I haven't used PDANET so I can't help you with that. Sorry. I agree with you about not really being able to find active threads on the 7" Galaxy Tab. I was really surprised by that too. There is a thread in "Not Quite Kindle" for Android devices. You might want to try posting your question there regarding PDANET. There is the link to that thread. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26295.0.html
Hopefully someone in that thread will be able to help you. I think that there are several helpful knowledgable people who post in that thread who have Android phones with Sprint.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Thank you...I will try and browse through the thread and see what nuggets of wisdom I can glean...LOL

I just need the little tricks and tips...I know a lot about the iPad and iPhone, just need to get caught up on the Android system (i.e. the double click of the menu button on the i-devices that allows you to close the apps you have running)...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have used PDA net with my Droid and my laptop. My understanding of it is that it uses the gadget with 3G (my Droid) to connect to the internet and allow the non-3D gadget to browse. There is software required on both devices _and a physical connection._ The connection is NOT wireless -- you must connect the devices via USB. . .so I do NOT think it would work with a tablet UNLESS the tablet had a regular USB port. I'm not sure of the terms to use, but if the tablet is only capable of being seen as a DRIVE rather than as the COMPUTER, it's not going to work.

Now, if it's your tablet that has the 3G connection, it should work to connect a computer -- unless there's something that's been disabled or locked down to prevent using it that way. . . but the Blackberry is going to be more like another 'drive' device, if that makes sense, so I don't see that you could use it between the tablet and the blackberry


----------



## pitbullandfire

Thank you Ann.

I have it on the BB and the GT.  I'm hoping to use Bluetooth on the BB and the DUN on the GT.


----------



## Tabatha

There are threads for the Galaxy Tab on Mobileread forums that seem to be active. May find some help there also.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Tabatha said:


> There are threads for the Galaxy Tab on Mobileread forums that seem to be active. May find some help there also.


You would think there WOULD BE an active thread for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7" on Mobileread, but actually, there. isn't. There ae threads for some of the other Samsung Galaxy devices such as the Samsung Galaxy Media Player, but not for the 7" Galaxy Tab...Unless of course somehow I just missed it, which could happen


----------



## pitbullandfire

I think I might have missed it too LOL. And the GT Forums are nothing compared to the 'Kind Kindle' forum. That's probably the worst thing about the GT is that it's hard to find friendly help.  Thank you everyone here!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandfire

It's me again...HELP!!!! 

I can't get the Kindle app to work on my Galaxy Tab...    I cleared the data, but and re-entered my account information again and "NOTHING"...Does anyone have any insights or guidance?  Glad I will always have a Kindle around


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The app probably needs to be updated even if it doesn't show it. After I read your post I went to the Kindle app on my Galaxy Tab. The app opened but just got stuck on the "sync" screen. I exited out of the app and went to the Android Market and searched "Kindle". The Kindle app showed as being installed on my Tab. I clicked the title in the market. There it gave me the option to "open" or "update" I selected "update". It downloaded the update and works fine now. I don't know why it had to be updated to work at all, but that is how mine was. Hopefully, that is what yours needs too. If that isn't it, check to be sure that you signed in to your already established Kindle account and did not instead create a new account by mistyping a character in your user name or password. I think, it is easy to mistype on touchscreen keyboards.


----------



## pitbullandfire

gadgetgirl003 said:


> The app probably needs to be updated even if it doesn't show it. After I read your post I went to the Kindle app on my Galaxy Tab. The app opened but just got stuck on the "sync" screen. I exited out of the app and went to the Android Market and searched "Kindle". The Kindle app showed as being installed on my Tab. I clicked the title in the market. There it gave me the option to "open" or "update" I selected "update". It downloaded the update and works fine now. I don't know why it had to be updated to work at all, but that is how mine was. Hopefully, that is what yours needs too. If that isn't it, check to be sure that you signed in to your already established Kindle account and did not instead create a new account by mistyping a character in your user name or password. I think, it is easy to mistype on touchscreen keyboards.


*I LOVE YOU!!!!* thank you so much...It worked!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

GREAT!!!!


----------



## pitbullandfire

Learning the Android thing is a challenge...Apple was so much easier but I think Android might be more exciting... LOL


----------



## pitbullandfire

I just finished a book on the GT7".  I would say this is a great little tablet that gives you more functionality than the Fire (which I loved for the time I had it).  I can read and the flip to my work e-mail to see what drama might be happening, then go back to reading.  The battery life is a little weak in my opinion, but other than that it's a great addition to my reader family.


----------



## Moony

I loooooove my Galaxy Tab! I have the 10.1"  I went to Best Buy to look at: The Kindle Fire, Galaxy Tab, and the Toshiba Thrive. I didn't like how the Fire was more oriented to be held vertically (the speakers were only on the top!). The Thrive was a bit bulky in my opinion. The Galaxy Tab was the best out of the three but the price was what was hurting me lol. A few weeks later a deal for a refurbished Galaxy Tab came up on Woot.com and the price was much more reasonable ($325 shipped!). It also came in the white color which was what I wanted instead of the grey color  I've had my Galaxy Tab since November and I tend to use it more than my phone (a Droid 2). It's super quick on the internet and games work super well on it! Netflix is also AWESOME on it! The main reason I got it was for Netflix viewing so it works out perfectly. I think I wouldn't be as happy if I had went with the smaller 7" screen especially because I wanted it to watch Netflix. I'll have to try that Dolphin HD browser everyone keeps talking about because I hate being redirected to the mobile version of websites....


----------



## luvmykindle3

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have a 7" Galaxy Tab, but I played with one for quite a while at Best Buy when I was tablet shopping. It is very nice! You can probably pick up some good tips at xda developers' Samsung Galaxy Tab Plus subforum. There may be some helpful information in the other Galaxy subforums there too. It looks like there are some forums that are dedicated solely to Galaxy tablets too, which you can find using Google.
> 
> I seriously considered buying a Kindle Fire, but I decided that a more full-featured tablet would meet my needs better, and I recently purchased two (because the prices were amazingly low at the time!): 8GB Acer Iconia A100 (7") and 32GB Acer Iconia A500 (10.1"). They are my first Android devices, and I really enjoy them! I'm using Dolphin Browser HD on both with the Dolphin Text Sizer add-on. That add-on helps to make the browser text easier to read, especially on the smaller 7" tablet, so that may be an option for you. I love the "gestures" feature in Dolphin HD. I watch Amazon instant videos on both tablets and I have the Crackle app. I can stream the video from tablet to big-screen TV using HDMI, and that's been fun. I've been getting my apps from Android Market and Amazon.
> 
> If your tablet runs Honeycomb, this web page may be of interest: http://zetastix.com/mobile-phone/20-essential-android-honeycomb-tips-and-tricks/.
> 
> Enjoy!


How do you like the Acer iconica a100? I just got one, still trying adjust to android devices, so used to apple. So far I like it. Battery life could be better, but otherwise nice little device.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I traded in my Acer iconica a100 for the galaxy tab 7 plus. I absolutely love it. Set up was so quick and simple.  I'm really liking it. I liked the Acer, but the battery sucked. I was always having to charge it. I've only had the tab for  a little while, so far so good. I've loaded a few apps, so I'll see how it goes. The price was great too.


----------



## luvmykindle3

DreamWeaver said:


> I have to agree with you regarding the Acer Iconia A100's short battery charge capacity. It drains a lot of power just sitting idle, which is weird. I knew that was a drawback before I bought mine, but I figured it was worth the hassle since I paid only $190 for it (Best Buy pre-holiday sale). The Galaxy Tab 7 Plus is a beautiful tablet!!! I was very impressed with the screen quality when I played with one. I'm glad that you're having fun with yours.


Wow, you did get a great price on your Iconica, I paid $259 for mine, the tab went on sale for $299, so I just swapped it out. Finding cases for both devices is hard. Both devices are great, that battery issue was crazy. If they can fx that, the iconica would be great too.


----------



## luvmykindle3

DreamWeaver said:


> You got a _great_ price on your Galaxy Tab 7 Plus!  When I was tablet shopping, it was priced much higher than $299. I assume that yours has 16GB internal storage versus the A100's 8GB. That's a plus for the Galaxy, although both tablets do have up to 32GB microSD card storage.


Yes, it's the 16gb. I'm enjoying being able to go to sites that have flash, and actually be able to see the content I can't see on my iPad. I was thinking about upgrading from the original iPad to the new iPad, but I want to sell my 32gb/3G model first. Right now I'm enjoying this tab so much, I might wait : )


----------



## NogDog

Picked up a Galaxy Tab 10.1 last weekend (spent my work bonus  ). Now I'm trying to decide if I want to get a keyboard dock or a keyboard case for it.


----------



## luvmykindle3

NogDog said:


> Picked up a Galaxy Tab 10.1 last weekend (spent my work bonus  ). Now I'm trying to decide if I want to get a keyboard dock or a keyboard case for it.


How are you enjoying your galaxy tab?


----------



## NogDog

luvmykindle3 said:


> How are you enjoying your galaxy tab?


So far so good. Now I know why people play Angry Birds. 

The screen is really nice.


----------



## luvmykindle3

There's a new tab out now, the tab2, it's supposed to compete with with the fire. It's $250. There are so many versions of the tab now!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I just got the Galaxy Tab Plus 7" two days ago and I absolutely love it.  My boys each have a Kindle Fire, which they love, but I needed something with microSD and Bluetooth support.  I was going to wait to see what Amazon came out with next in the Fire lineup, but I decided I didn't want something so closely tied to Amazon.  I have the straight Wifi model, as I already have an unlimited data plan and wifi hotspot functionality on my phone, so I didn't need another data plan.  I also have an Archos 70IT, but wanted something with better screen resolution for reading.  Besides, the Archos is stuck at Froyo, only has 256MB app space and the speed is feeling rather sluggish.  It's still in great shape, though I'm not sure what I'm going to use it for now.  Probably just relegate it to alarm clock/bedside radio.  Or maybe hack it with a custom kernel, especially since it's now off warranty.  I still have my K4, which is a great device, but I've pretty much made the leap to reading on the Android platform.


----------



## Xopher

My wife has the 7" Acer Iconia A100 and loves it. I think she has had her netbook out only a couple of times since getting the tablet. She's usually only on it in the evening, so the battery life hasn't been an issue. I don't think she reads ebooks on it (she still uses her K3 for reading), but goes to town on Pinterest and Ravelry. For a tablet that was almost the same price as the Fire, with camera, mic, and Bluetooth (along with being a couple of weeks away from upgrading to Android 4.x), it was a very good deal.

I've had the 10.1" Viewsonic gTablet since last summer. It's now running an ICS ROM thanks to the development community. It gets a lot more user now than my K3, although for books that really draw me in, the gTablet gets set aside for the eInk screen. I'm sold on android tablets now. There are times when it does get a little heavy. If there was a deal on 7" tablets last summer, I probably would have gone that route instead. The ASUS Transformer Prime had also caught my attention.

There is definitely something to be said about having a full-featured tablet. The Fire has its advantages, like the Amazon Prime streaming video app. I just like not being limited in features, such as choosing a different keyboard (I'm so much faster swiping through words with FlexT9 Keyboard).


----------



## Tabatha

Received my Galaxy Tab 7 Plus today, and it is fabulous. Being a bit familiar with the Galaxy os as I also have a Player 5.0 for taking on trips, I had no problem getting the Amazon store app downloaded, so I could install some of my game apps, and also a couple of books for the Kindle app. The Player has Gingerbread 2.3.5 as the OS, and this Tab 7 Plus currently has Honeycomb 3.2, but an update will be coming to the new ICS sometime in the next few weeks, so I do expect to have this tablet around for the long haul.

I was also quite happy to find it fit into my K3 Oberon cover very well. It did come with a silicone back cover, for when I choose to read it naked. 

Oh well, off to a couple of Galaxy forums, and a bit of manual reading is in store, as I need to figure out how to use it as a remote for the TV & tivo.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Tabatha said:


> Received my Galaxy Tab 7 Plus today, and it is fabulous. Being a bit familiar with the Galaxy os as I also have a Player 5.0 for taking on trips, I had no problem getting the Amazon store app downloaded, so I could install some of my game apps, and also a couple of books for the Kindle app. The Player has Gingerbread 2.3.5 as the OS, and this Tab 7 Plus currently has Honeycomb 3.2, but an update will be coming to the new ICS sometime in the next few weeks, so I do expect to have this tablet around for the long haul.
> 
> I was also quite happy to find it fit into my K3 Oberon cover very well. It did come with a silicone back cover, for when I choose to read it naked.
> 
> Oh well, off to a couple of Galaxy forums, and a bit of manual reading is in store, as I need to figure out how to use it as a remote for the TV & tivo.
> 
> How are you liking your tab? I'm still trying to figure out how to get the most use from it, I'm so used to apple products. I need to check out some android forums.


----------



## Tabatha

So far, I am loving my new Tab 7 Plus. Haven't used any of my toys, NC, SGP5 or HP to go online much at all, but find I am not having a problem with this Tab at all. I do all my email online, and found it real easy to do my email on the tab, as well as check out the latest here on KB, and Mobileread. I googled Galaxy Tab 7 Plus forums, and found a few that I saved to favorites, and check them often for any new tips and tricks. Best purchase I've made so far! Did find on an Android dev forum that there was a problem with sending apps/writing to the sd card, and they had a fix, but I'll wait for the upgrade to ICS as I'm sure Samsung will be fixing the problem with that upgrade. Will transfer music and other stuff to the card using PC and a card reader before putting in the Tablet so it will be preloaded.

Have fun learning Android, I'm still working on it myself. I have seen many sales of the Ipads from former users now that they have discovered the openness of Android items.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I need to really figure out android. I need to find some forums so I can get more tips. I go between it and my iPad, depending on what I'm doing. I like carrying it in my purse rather than the iPad. I just need to find the apps that I have on my iPad for android. I am now using the same calendar on both devices, which helps me stay organized . What forum do you use for your tab?


----------



## luvmykindle3

Thanks, I'll take a look. My device hasn't been updated yet. I haven't seen a release date for the upgrade. I usually try to wait till they fix the bugs before I upgrade anyway, especially with apple products lol.
I'm really enjoying this smaller size, it fits in my puse and doesn't weigh too much. I didn't think I could watch amazon videos on this tab. I need to check that out.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Ok thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Tripp

I was working from home today and my hubby came home with one of these Galaxy Tab 2's.  Since he was off today, he has played with it.  This is my first trial run and of course I came here tosee what my KB friends thought of it.  I am kinda liking it.  Though I don't think I will give up my Fire.  Just one more gadget in this house...


----------



## luvmykindle3

Tripp said:


> I was working from home today and my hubby came home with one of these Galaxy Tab 2's. Since he was off today, he has played with it. This is my first trial run and of course I came here tosee what my KB friends thought of it. I am kinda liking it. Though I don't think I will give up my Fire. Just one more gadget in this house...


The price of the tab2 is great. I think they are trying to compete with the fire. The tabs are nice devices. I like mine so far. I have the tab 7+.


----------



## LadaRay

Not baD, but the Archos is better in my opinion.  Cheers!


----------



## Pixilox

I just got my Galaxy Tab 2 yesterday and I am in love .  I was really torn between a Fire and this, but two features stood out on the Tab 2.  One is that my cable company has an app that allows you to watch live TV (almost the whole cable line-up!) and two is that the Tab 2 has a remote control app.  The only downside is I don't get to watch Amazon Prime Unlimited Videos as it's not supported, but it does have Netflix, a Hulu app and a few others.  I like reading on it too, btw  .


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I have one of the new Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 tablets, and I've been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## NogDog

In case it matters to anyone, it appears that the "Ice Cream Sandwich" version of the OS will be deployed for most Tabs in the coming 2 months or so.


----------



## Blessed

I love my Galaxy Tab 2!


----------



## Tabatha

NogDog said:


> In case it matters to anyone, it appears that the "Ice Cream Sandwich" version of the OS will be deployed for most Tabs in the coming 2 months or so.


Upgrade to ICS Ver 4.0.4 now available for the Galaxy Tab 7+. Must download Kies for PC to be able to upgrade thru this software. Only way to do it, very simple. LOVE IT. Really is much faster, and can now copy items to SD card, so many improvements make it well worth the time. Only problem is you must redo your menu pages as it does whipout your former customization.

Only problem I found so far is the digital clock is not sized right to be put on the main menu. Hopefully they will fix that issue.


----------



## HappyGuy

Got a Tab 2 7 (Student?) at Best Buy. It included a dock/keyboard for $249!!  Wife is loving it because of the screen size (we currently have a Galaxy 5 mp3 player). I'll have to check the OS, though. Pretty sure it has 4.0.


----------



## HappyGuy

My Galaxy Tab 2 7 just updated it's OS. Anyone know how I can check the version number?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On most android devices there's a 'device' section under 'settings'.  Or maybe it's called 'about'.  That should have info about the various software and hardware.


----------

